
Oh Caml Five Songs about Programming - MilnerRoute
http://thenewstack.io/oh-caml-five-songs-programming/
======
DrScump
Heck, you could go clear back to at least 1963, with Allan Sherman's
"Automation", a parody using the tune of "Fascination". Sherman was the "Weird
Al" Yankovic of his era.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsDFYUD5KUA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsDFYUD5KUA)

(skip the first 20s)

